# Photos for a presentation



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm doing a presentation for one of my law classes about fish and the law, and I need some pictures to pretty it up.  If you have a good-quality picture that I can use, please share it here with how you'd like to be credited. Bettas are wonderful, but I'm after plenty of different species.  Please help if you can!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

What kind of pictures are you looking for? Pretty ones or ones of dying fish at Wal-Mart?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I tried to find a decent variety for you. Only rule is they can't be used for profit, and they are not public domain(meaning they can only be used if I give permission, which I am for you). Just credit me back to dA 



Red eye tetras (also known as lamp eye tetras









Blue veil tail









African butterfly fish









rosetail OHM









Bristle nose pleco









Tiger oscar









sail fin pleco









female convict cichlid 









female convict cichlid(same fish as above)









young jack dempsey









electric blue jack dempsey young (no higher resolution available)









adult female jack dempsey (no higher resolution available)









convict x parrot/blood parrot cichlid hybrid with damage from ick(holes on front of face not including the nostril)









8" Synodontis ocellifer









fantail(?) goldfish









a ocean fish(bass?) at the Monterrey bay aquarium









comet goldfish


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple of my killifish














































Sorry they aren't a bit bigger. You also don't need to credit me or anything. These are just happy fish snaps.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Copper, you are an incredibly amazing photographer. Thank you so much for these!  

Thank you also, LBF, those are gorgeous! Love killies. 

Bniebetta, I hadn't even thought of unhealthy pictures. They might actually provide a really good contrast.  Happy to accept those too!


----------

